# Pics of my new hives.



## Kirk Osborne (Oct 7, 2012)

Here is a view of my two new hives (yellow and green) and a trap (white) from the inside of my house. The hives are placed on the roof of my garage. This places them well above our backyard play area. Being in the north, it is also good that we have a natural tree barrier to the north of the hives, while the house protects from a western wind. The hives are positioned so that I can teach people about beekeeping while they are in my kitchen (protected by glass/screen). The hives are easily accessed by a stairwell.


----------



## MDS (Jan 9, 2011)

Very artistic! Sure must be nice to be able to watch your bees so close outside the window.


----------



## DaleOrthman (Apr 11, 2013)

Nice set-up! Like your art work! Does that get hot on that roof?


----------



## Kirk Osborne (Oct 7, 2012)

These hives are only in the sun from approximately 9:30am-1:00pm and then again from 3:30pm-5:00pm due to tree cover (shade). It is a new location for hives, so I am hoping my bees will stay cool in the summer. The hives are elevated about 14" off of the concrete garage roof. It can get warm up there, but I'm hoping the space between the concrete and the bottom board is enough to keep the hives cool. The light color should help with that as well. 
My primary goal was to have a place to educate from and to have a place that would be out of the nasty northern winds that we get during winter. I will make the yellow hive a 3 deep and the green hive will be a two deep, with no excluders. I may change the set-up later, depending on results. This location is all about guest education and honeybee survival.


----------



## Kirk Osborne (Oct 7, 2012)

Here are some more pictures of the set-up.


----------

